# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  PKK kampında toplu tecavüz

## bozok

*PKK kampında toplu tecavüz*



Türkiye, İran ve Suriye’nin aralıksız devam eden operasyonları nedeniyle ağır kayıplar veren terör örgütü PKK’da yolsuzluk, zimmete para geçirme, tecavüz ve kaçışların önüne geçilemiyor.

Terör örgütünün Irak’ın kuzeyinde bulunan kampında bir kadın 12 teröristin tecavüzüne uğradı.

Terör örgütünün aralarında Kelareş Kampı’nda bulunan "Selma" kod adlı S.A. (27), kampın sorumlusu "Cudi" kod adlı Seyithan Yılmaz ve "üektar" kod adlı Aziz üelikbilek’in de bulunduğu 12 örgüt mensubunun tecavüzüne uğradığı ortaya çıktı.

Terör örgütüne 19 yaşında katılan ve Irak’ın kuzeyinde çeşitli örgüt kamplarında kadın yapılanmalarının eğitim sorumluluğunu üslenen "Selma" kod adlı S.A.’nın, yaşadığı tecavüz olaylarını önce yazılı daha sonra bizzat Kandil’e giderek terör örgütünün üst yönetimine ilettiği bildirildi.

Ancak, PKK yönetiminin, S.A.’yı "sessiz kalması, olanları büyütmemesi, tecavüz olaylarının duyulması durumunda infaz edilebileceği" yönünde tehditlerde bulunarak, durumu örtbas etmeye çalıştığı kaydedildi.

Tecavüz olaylarıyla ilgili şikayetlerinde ısrar eden S.A, Kelareş Kampı’nda bir hücreye kapatıldı. Hücrede kamp sorumlusu "Cudi" kod adlı Seyithan Yılmaz’ın defalarca tecavüzüne uğrayan S.A, uğradığı son tecavüzün ardından Seyithan Yılmaz’ı bıçaklayarak yaraladı.

Kamptan kaçmayı başaran S.A’nın Irak’taki yerel güvenlik güçlerine sığındığı öne sürüldü.

PKK yönetiminin, toplu tecavüz olayını kadrolarından gizleyerek, S.A’yı "ajan-işbirlikçi" ilan ederek, infaz edilmesi yönünde talimat verdiği kaydedildi.

Geçen yıl örgüt üst düzey sorumlularının cinsel tacizine uğrayan Almanya’da "Canan" kod adlı ü.A, İngiltere’de "Zelal" kod adlı A.P, İsviçre’de "Zekiye" kod adlı F.O, Belçika’da "Berivan" kod adlı N.K, İtalya’da "Nujin" kod adlı Z.T, İran’da "Amina" kod adlı A.A, Irak’ta "Cudi" kod adlı G.İ ve "Sterek" kod adlı S.P, Fransa’da "Amara" kod adlı A.ü. ve "Hevindar" kod adlı G.K, Yunanistan’da "Dilda" kod adlı E.ü, İsviçre’de "Leyla" kod adlı M.D. ve "Zilan" kod adlı S.B. adlı örgüt mensubu kadınlar "işbirlikçi ajan" ilan edilmiş, bunlardan bazıları öldürülmüş, bazıları ise örgütten kaçmayı başarmışlardı.


14:31 | 21 Mayıs 2010 / *MİLLİYET*

----------

